# Want to learn Search Engine Optimization (SEO)?



## BodhiGear (Aug 12, 2005)

There have been some fascinating threads about Search Engine Optimization (SEO) -- the art of getting your website to the top (or pretty darn close) of the list of searches.

A web site I visit frequently is HP Learning Center (http://h30187.www3.hp.com/index.jsp ) which is chock-full of *FREE* on-line courses on a variety of subjects.

Today, I found that they are offering a 4-day course on Search Engine Optimization. Here is the course description:

Do you want to harness the power of search engines to steer people to your Web site? Search engine optimization (SEO) is the key to creating awareness for your site, business, or product. In this class, you'll learn the difference between paid search, free search, and Internet directories, and how to get your site to rank as high as possible in the various search engine results. You'll also learn how to write for the Web by understanding how people search for information and how the search engines index your site.
​Interested? Think it could help you and your website?

Check it out at http://h30187.www3.hp.com/sessions/overview.jsp?courseSessionId=2033&courseId=6504

Success to all!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

If it is free then why not. Everyone should learn how to set up their website with this information. But if there is a cost then no. I think this info can be obtained on line or by one of us. By the way do you know how to read source code for websites that are at the top of the index that match your business? And stay awy from so called companies that will get you to the top.


----------

